# gluing nocks on aluminum arrows?



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

*super glue*

any super glue type .clean the aluminum first (do not use fletch tite type) it says it right on the label,,,


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I would stay away from the CA type glues, they just arent enough viscosity to do the job. I know many shops use them and that is why points and nocks come off. I would use a thicker glue but I have no experience with the aluminum glue ons....


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

I have good luck with AAE Fastset Gel with AAE nocks.


----------



## Flyboy718 (May 20, 2008)

Hmmmm that is very strange...back when swage nocks were all there was, we always used fletch tite and I still do today, I have never had a problem with them coming off. The way you have to get them off is you have to heat em up till they are soft and plyable.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

IMO, there is no “probably” with loose nocks…so I would replace them (plus I always keep spares).

I’ve been using Fletch-Tite for some 40 yrs. +/- without a problem. Don’t know where “not” using it comes from. I just looked over 2 new tubes and it doesn’t appear there…then I grabbed another tube packaged in a box which reads: “Securely bonds vanes, feathers and nocks to Aluminum, Glass and Wood.” …Good stuff…Rick.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

mesquite -

Slow down.

Glue-on nocks don't come "loose". They are either on or off. If they fall off, do not reuse them. Two reasons - something caused them to fall off in the first place and any glue residue left inside the nock will make a concentric fit next to impossible. Throw them out and get new ones. 

Now, if they aren't glue-on nock, but push-ins (Unibushings) and they are loose, there's something wrong with either the nock or the bushing. Might want to look into/replace that too. Those do not get glued. 

Like Rick, I've used Fletch-tite forever, and luckily I have a small cache buried away, as it's been discontinued. FT-Platinum or duco cement will work and Super Glues do work, but I,m just not a fan of CA for archery stuff.

Easton advises to use acetone to remove glue/nock residue from the swage and not to use a knife, etc to clean the shaft. Prolly good advice as you can cut into the cone and again loose concentricity, but I've been using a knife to prep nock comes for as long as I can remember (same knife actually) and you just have to be careful not to cut into the metal.


Viper1 out.


----------



## mesquite (Dec 28, 2009)

Well none of them are broken, it's just I don't think they were glued at the factory to begin with. I had some luck with some regular old liquid nails construction glue. Holds pretty tight without a problem now. 

P.S. I'm pretty sure they are supposed to be glued on, not just held on with pressure. they look like these http://www.3RiversArchery.com/Arrow+Building+Nocks++Snap-On_c52_s56_p0_i0117X_product.html


----------

